# Aquariumplants.com



## cino (May 1, 2011)

Does anyone out there have any experience with Aquariumplant.com's substrate, particularly the soft bell type??????

Thanks in Advance

Cindy


----------



## Justindew (Apr 15, 2011)

I hear the stuff is comparable to eco complete. What is the soft bell type your talking about though im curious?


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

As for the soil belly soil, I think they might mean that the soil could be a bit more acidic or that the substrate is rounder and softer like that of ADA Aquasoil Amazonia. Just a hypothesis.


----------



## Blackwater (Apr 14, 2011)

I'd like to know this as well. Anyone know of a good substrate for crypts?


----------



## kimkim (Apr 3, 2011)

Blackwater said:


> I'd like to know this as well. Anyone know of a good substrate for crypts?


crypt just a simple plant,i just make my diy fertilizer base with potting soil,humus,and malang sand and then cover it with malang sand again...
the result:









this picture just make diy root tab with clay as base for the root tab









just simple as that dont worry about anything... 
i ever try emersed crypt put in the tank with regular potting soil mix with sand in sunlight no filtration..and the submersed leaf just come...

tq


----------



## Blackwater (Apr 14, 2011)

Stay away from ADA soil. Eco-Complete is the way to go.


----------



## reflexhunter (Mar 30, 2010)

Use it in my 125,it looks good and the planks like it but it is very light and you have a lot of plants that come loose and float around your tank. Was thinking about capping it off with some river gravel to help with that.


----------

